# Self assigned IP - how to fix?



## pachy (Nov 17, 2008)

Comcast cable modem SBV5220 wired to Apple 500 Gig Time Capsule.
MacBook 10.5.2 can connect wirelessly but can not connect when using ethernet cable to Time Capsule - 

Get self assigned ip message.

Have searched many forums - so many different "solutions" but none seem to work consistently.

Any assistance will be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Have you checked the ethernet cable?
Have you done a hard reset of Time Capsule?


----------



## pachy (Nov 17, 2008)

While I thank you for your reply, I would like to point out that I had clearly stated that I had searched several/many forums.

Also, I appreciate the reminding me of the obvious - but i would not even have found this forum, registered, posted and monitored the responses if I had not checked out all the bloody obvious things.

So to respond:

cables are ok - what do I mean by that - I mean that the cables work in other connections and that other cables do not work in this situation - sort of a double blind experiment - Cable A works everywhere else but not here and Cable B works everywhere else but not here.

As for restarting my equipment - been there done that time and time again
Cable modem - sw restart, hw restart, hw soft reset, hw hard reset, battery out, unplugged cable removed, let it sit

TC restart - soft, hard, unplugged

My point very simply is that I (and many others) have tried all of the standard/typical/usual adjustments/fixes/workarounds/restarts - they just do not work consistently.

I have at least 6 incidents with Apple Care and 3 separate visits to the local (70 miles away) GB - and I have at least 6.02 x 10**23 attempts at an answer.

Thanks for your response - but it ain't workin


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well the reason for the 'self assigned IP address', which should be 169.54.x.y is because your machine is not picking up DHCP. So if you are picking up wirelessly, then I would look at the ethernet ports. Perhaps you have a bad port.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

pachy said:


> While I thank you for your reply, I would like to point out that I had clearly stated that I had searched several/many forums.
> 
> Also, I appreciate the reminding me of the obvious - but i would not even have found this forum, registered, posted and monitored the responses if I had not checked out all the bloody obvious things.
> 
> ...


No offense but having you say you have tried everything doesn't really give us as readers much to go on. Obviously I don't know you, but people say that all the time online in forums and it's often not true, so when diagnosing problems we HAVE to eliminate even the obvious and systematically work through the problem.

Try manually setting your ethernet connection on the computer to 10Mbps and half-duplex. (I know it shouldn't matter.)

If that doesn't work, manually set the IP address, subnet mask, dns server and router using your local subnet. Open up */Applications/Utilities/Terminal* and see if you can ping the Time Capsule machine.

If that doesn't work its likely hardware failure. Over time these "home" level routers often tend to dissipate heat less effectively and the addition of a hard drive doesn't help. If you aren't under warranty anymore, (doesn't sound like you are or you would have brought it in already), you may want to open it up and clean out any dust and disconnect the HD as a test.

Good luck.


----------

